

Google designing own self-driving vehicle - dmpatierno
https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2014/05/just-press-go-designing-self-driving.html

======
tokenadult
Somehow a dupe of

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7807991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7807991)

~~~
GregorStocks
Looks like this one is to [https://](https://) while that one is to
[http://](http://) \- I'm guessing that's how.

